

Yahoo updates YUI tool for slick Web interfaces - edw519
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-10363887-264.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5

======
moe
Here's the real link:

<http://www.yuiblog.com/blog/2009/09/29/yui-3-0-0/>

------
callmeed
Ok, 2 questions from someone who uses jQuery and Prototype:

1\. Should YUI be considered over the above?

2\. Does it play well with Rails apps?

~~~
smanek
YUI is pretty heavy weight (the API is complicated and it's big) - at least as
of about 6 months ago.

But I love DataTable and AsynchQueue, and haven't found comparable plugins for
jQuery.

When I need a real editable table, DataTable is my first choice.

~~~
kls
Dojo's grid is a very nice grid as well. AsyncQueue is a nice api for command
chaining. Dojo has dojo.connect which can be used to accomplish the same
pattern with a little work but it is not out of the box. I am not sure if dojo
has an equivalent to AsyncQueue.

But back to the point of the original question there is no reason that you
cannot use JQuery for task x and y and YUI for task z many of the frameworks
play nice together so it may not be a matter of learning one over the other
but rather using the pieces of the bigger frameworks with your existing
framework.

~~~
Psyonic
Well, sort of. While you can use multiple frameworks, you have to be careful
to keep your pages from getting really heavy.

